# Change is in the air!!



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

My in laws have about a 1 acre pond near there house, there are alway 15 or 20 geese around there...... well must be a good front heading in  because this morning the pond was covered, must have been 200 honkers in there, with several groups of fat Mallards (No not park ducks :lol: )


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

hope tomorrow and monday will be good hunts!!!
haven't shot nuthing but coots and muskrat while duck hunting so far


----------



## mmunson (Oct 1, 2012)

I sure hope this weather change only gets better! I am definitely going out tomorrow morning.. Good Luck everyone!!


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

where i went today, it could use a change. it was dead. didnt pull the trigger at all and hardly saw any ducks. the weather was great, just no birds. i was shocked. i would have guessed it was going to be a good day but nobody i talked to did much. one bird here, one bird there or so. we need a partial freeze up i think.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

We do need a partial freeze up. The birds are scattered and there is too much open water for the few birds that are around. The only times I have seen it this dead is when everything freezes up. It's a wierd year for sure, warm weather, no storms and few birds.


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

According to my solar bird movement chart I have on an app. lol!!
It says the next few days will be slow for movement. Dunno how accurate it is because I just downloaded it a few days ago. If anyone hunted Tuesday or Wednesday and seen good movement then maybe it works. Those where the best days it was showing for this moon phase.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> We do need a partial freeze up. The birds are scattered and there is too much open water for the few birds that are around. The only times I have seen it this dead is when everything freezes up. It's a wierd year for sure, warm weather, no storms and few birds.


Yeah, it is almost like a lot of the birds have left already and the ones that are still here have way too much room. this weird warm weather is not helping out any. I have seen some birds around but i cant get to them with my boat.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

i would be curious to just how accurate those solar charts are. i have always put more stock into current weather patterns and regional weather trends. Many do claim the moon phases do have a big say in wildlife movements and activity but i would think current weather can trump moon phase affects but i have never really researched it at all. Mainly, I just check the weather report and go hunting afterwards is how i roll.


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm gonna eat sausage in the marsh this coming morning wether there are ducks or not


----------



## Fish2relax (Mar 3, 2011)

Letter-rip, I don't know if I believe in the charts, but we hunted Wednesday and the birds were moving. Maybe there is something to them.


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

I dont know either. For me its more of "if you never go you will never know" Hopefully the weather got em movin for those that went out.


----------

